# Teach me? (Dayton)



## CBuchholz (Oct 2, 2012)

I recently purchased a rifle(30-06) which I now know I cant hunt with haha. At least my original intentions was for it to be a range gun anyways. I will buy a muzzleloader before the gun season. Anyways, I would like someone to teach me to hunt deer. I'll be 22 by the end of this month and have never really personally known anybody who hunted. I know how to shoot and that's about all (was active duty Army). I've been reading up on it and have decided its something I want to do. So if anybody is interested, has tips, or anything, let me know.  If need be some form of payment could be arranged for your help/experience.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

1st things first...

A 30-06 rifle is not legal for deer in Ohio.


----------



## CBuchholz (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha, ok didn't know that... But I could still learn anyways and I bought the rifle for range shooting anyways(it was only $400 for the gun, scope, and rings and I'm shooting 2MOA at 100yards.) I wouldn't have a problem purchasing another rifle before gun season starts.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Ohio is shotgun, muzzle loader, or handgun.
I'd suggest a hunter safety course. You're gonna need it to get a license anyhow. Maybe you'll pick up a mentor along the way...


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you have a place to hunt. I might be able to come and show you how to set up and help you out. Won't be able to hunt with you but I can show you a lot. I am busy through most of season guiding hunters for a outfitter and tracking deer. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CBuchholz (Oct 2, 2012)

Already was looking at the hunter safety course... I was thinking I should attempt to just take the test since I have "past experience with firearms" or should I go ahead and take the class anyways? After taking a few sample tests it all seems to be a common sense type thing and were very easy.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

CBuchholz said:


> Already was looking at the hunter safety course... I was thinking I should attempt to just take the test since I have "past experience with firearms" or should I go ahead and take the class anyways? After taking a few sample tests it all seems to be a common sense type thing and were very easy.




Take the course, sure there is a lot of basic firearm safety stuff but you will also get a lot of instruction on rules and regulations. Also pick up a regulations book and read it. Then read it again. Then read it again. All of the different rules and such can be overwhelming for a new hunter. There are a lot of scenarios and situations that could cause confusion.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Sit through the class. You might learn something. Plus, you get to meet other hunters.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

are you going to be hunting private land or public land?? vitalshot made you a great offer if you,ve got some private land.

learning to hunt is really about spending time in the woods. learning the travel lanes of the deer and trying to set up downwind from there trails or feeding areas. check out the woods and try to find trails where they travel from bedding area to food supply. if you happen to end up in there bedding area, i say look around for trails then get out. you dont want to spread your stink around or they will likely find another bedding area. if you can find a place with alot of buck sign and trails try to find 2 or more trails coming together then set up with the prevaling winds in your face.

its much better to hunt from a stand than on the ground. you get above there natural field of view. but never think they wont look up. if a deer looks at you dont move and never never look it in the eyes. after it thinks you are not a threat it will usely go on about its business. i like the summit viper climbing tree stand. if you use a climber find 2 trees close together it will give you something to rest against and will also give you cover. you want a tree with good thick bark. never use a climber on a slick or thin hard barked tree. if you set up a ladder stand or build a stand then you can put those on any tree. but with a climber you want the stand to dig into the bark. if you plan to hunt from the ground i like to find alittle high spot overlooking the trails im hunting. one with a good deadfall for you to sit on would be nice. but i have killed a few just sitting on the ground. clean out the area of leaves and brush so you dont make any noise. but i like hunting from a stand much better it gets your scent up off the ground and you can see a whole new world from 15 or 20 feet up in the air. if you move and you will always look around first and make all your moves very slow.

alot of people use cover scents. i just wash all my hunting clothes in soda and nothing elce, then put them in a garbage bag. then i take them out and put them on after im ready to go hunting. i have had many deer right under my stand and i,ve had deer come in from down wind, so i think the soda thing really works. i,ve been deer hunting since 81 and i have killed atleast 1 deer and as many as 4 in every year but 2. and one of those years i should have got a deer. i had a nice 9 pointer about 50 yrds and shot at it with my shotgun and missed. then i had this nice big doe in a small herd come running from where my friend had shot one of them. i watched them coming through the woods. when they got about 20 yards from where i was setting on the ground this big doe stopped less than 20 yrds from me. i already had my muzzleloader raised so i just sighted in on the middle of her chest and pulled the trigger. the hammer fell and made this god awful clicking noise. the cap didnt fire. i jerked the old cap off and started to put another cap on, but the hole in my nipple was clogged from the first cap. i took my pick and cleaned the hole and started putting the cap on. about then all the deer took off over the hill into the swamp. i couldnt get a good shot at one so i just didnt shoot. so i had 2 chances to get a deer that year. the other year i didnt get a deer i just never got a shot that i would take. i have been very blessed on my deer hunts. but i pay attension to detail and do most of my hunting out of a stand and in places i know deer travel. good luck deer hunting.
sherman


----------



## CBuchholz (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree he made an excellent offer but it would be public land If I went alone and even then... I wouldn't know where to begin after I kill the deer. Even if I could just tag along with someone else and just spectate it would be great.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Public land can be tough to hunt. I live on Adams co. And we have a good bit of it. It is rough terrain and gets a good deal of out of state pressure. Sherman makes a lot of good points. Def have wind in your face another thing I do is have the sun at my back. Makes it easier on me but also harder on the deer with the sun in their face. Start doing a lot of research. There is so much to talk about but experience is the best learning from mistakes. I know I have. If you would like you can contact me 9375156470 and I will give you everything I know. Or vitalshotoutdoors. Com. My email is there. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CBuchholz (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks vitalshot, I sent you an email with some questions.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's the Reader's Digest version of deer hunting(with pics)...
1. Locate likely spot to encounter deer, in my case this morning, a fence row.
2. Watch several deer crossing drainage ditch. Bucks too small, big doe with ribs showing, small button bucks, small yearling doe. Let 'em all cross...
3. Spot fair sized doe, probably in it's second season. Shoot behind shoulder with crossbow.
4. Wait 20 minutes for things to quiet down. Start tracking deer.
5, Locate deer,tag, field dress, drag to vehicle.
6. Home, rinse out deer, get coffee, shower, clean clothes. Run the deer through the Internet. Call neighbor to make fun of him for not going...


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> Call neighbor to make fun of him for not going...



Now THAT was funny!


----------

